
Nationwide Cell and Internet Outages - rrggrr
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/cell-phone-internet-outages-reported-across-the-u-s/
======
rrggrr
Curiously timed after the US downs a Syrian fighter and Russia declares all
Syrian airspace a no-fly zone.

